

Ask.com brings back Jeeves in the UK. I'd love to see him here, too. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/04/19/the-return-of-jeeves/

======
mahmud
fluff articles by someone who doesn't contribute ANY comments: 210 submissions
linking to his website vs 2 comments.

Flagged!

